# Woven scroll saw basket



## Walney Col (14 Jul 2016)

I first came across this idea a couple of years ago (see http://lumberjocks.com/projects/53294 and http://lumberjocks.com/Leldon/blog/25317)
but the plans mentioned in the blog appear to have disapeared so reverse-engineering how it was made I've come up with a design of my own.











NB. This drawing is only a low resolution copy... please download the full sized version from the link at the end of this post.

My design was sized at 29cm x 19cm (and comes out at 9cm high) so it could be made from a cheap beech tesco cutting board of which I have several going spare. I've done all the cutting and made usure it fits together but I'm waiting for glue to dry at the mo before I can finish sand it and assemble it. Notable things about this idea are the fact that in spite of it using the stacked-rings approach no internal cuts are necessary, instead each ring is cut through and joined back together using scarf joints. It also employs one particular section of a cut which starts at 0 degrees and ends at 18 degrees which I'd never seen done before.

The full sized version of the drawing is here:- http://www.seafax.co.uk/index.php?id=a- ... saw-basket

Col.


----------



## Claymore (15 Jul 2016)

Great to see you back on here Colin and look forward to seeing your basket!

Cheers
Brian


----------



## Walney Col (16 Jul 2016)




----------



## ardenwoodcraft (16 Jul 2016)

I watched Hans Meier try to assemble a basket like that on one of the Gwinnett Woodworkers youtube videos. He gave up in disgust after a few attempts so you 've done a lot better than one of the so - called scroll saw experts!! =D> =D> 

Good to have you back on board again by the way. ccasion5:


----------



## NazNomad (16 Jul 2016)

Ah, now I get it, you angle the saw bed and then rotate alternate layers by 180° for assembly ... That looks great.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (16 Jul 2016)

That looks amazing - never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Walney Col (17 Jul 2016)

ardenwoodcraft":1ou12ynx said:


> I watched Hans Meier try to assemble a basket like that on one of the Gwinnett Woodworkers youtube videos.


Oh is that who it was. I remember watching the video quite a long time ago and wishing there was one showing it being put together but then I lost it again and couldn't remember who it was. FWIW I'm sure he knew exactly what the problem was but I've given demos on various subjects myself in my day and when things don't quite go according to plan it's all to easy to abandon the troublesome part and move on for fear of people getting bored.

I didn't video the cutting on mine but I am working on one that will show how I did the variable angle cut and how it all fits together. I'm waiting for glue to dry at the mo and will be fitting the handle and finish sanding it tomorrow.

Glad you remembered me btw, it's not been the easiest of years but it's nice to be doing the odd bit here and there.

Col.


----------



## Claymore (17 Jul 2016)

Look forward to seeing it finished Colin, and hopefully things will be on the up for ya .......we are always around if you want a chat.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Walney Col (17 Jul 2016)

Just need to give it a dose of linseed oil and it's done.










Thanks for all the generous comments lads, it's good to be back.

Col.


----------



## Claymore (17 Jul 2016)

Superb Colin!


----------



## donwatson (17 Jul 2016)

Thanks for this Colin. I have downloaded the drawing. Thanks again.


----------



## Walney Col (18 Jul 2016)

You're welcome Don.

This might come in handy as a referance when you come to assembling it, and please let's have a look when it's done! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXW-FfxCXiA

Col.


----------

